# Freshly bathed... still smelly dog



## EmAndDan (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is a picture of Biscuit today freshly out of his bath! We use Pro Sense Shed Control Shampoo with Odor Eliminating complex. Apricot sent. Even though I know he is clean right now... he still has that wet dog odor.

What do you guys recommend to bathe your dog with? I know he is plenty active running around the backyard and what not, and I shouldn't expect him to smell like a fresh blanket.... but this is crazy.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I call that the 'wet blanket' smell...it passes as soon as they are dry!


----------



## EmAndDan (Jul 26, 2013)

No unfortunately it doesn't... he always has a smell to him. It is worse than the Puggles we have. You can smell him as soon as you walk in a room. Even after a bath. Is it his food?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ These two things. 










^ While you are blow drying, putting something like this in the feathering (ruff, legs, tail, trousers). This is a detangler, but adds a little bit of nice smell into the coat. You are just using a pinch, not saturating. 

Other thing is - keep your dog inside until he is completely dry. And main reason to use that dryer after baths. <- Also helps with shedding.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would have his ears and skin checked by the vet. His ears could be infected and that can create an odor, or he could have a skin infection creating the odor. If it is a yeast smell it is probably ears or skin infection.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

If this continues and you don't think it is a hygiene problem . Odours can signal health issues please see the vet.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

If you take him to the Vet to have his ears and skin checked you might as well have them check his anal glands, although, that is a smell you cant miss, but he could be special. :lol:


----------



## EmAndDan (Jul 26, 2013)

His ears are really clean... after all our cleanings I think we only once found some wax buildup in one ear. I guess I better try a different shampoo like the one mentioned above.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My suggestion would to be try a different food. The more "natural" the better and if you can feed a raw food even better. You might be surprised how that can effect the dog's "fragrance".


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

My bridge boy sometimes didn't have the clean smell after a bath. Not all the time just sporadically.
Vet told me to rinse his coat with equal parts of white vinegar and water. Let it on a few minutes then rinse with clear water.
It worked and it was cheap.


----------



## Nanoguy (Aug 2, 2013)

Tennyson said:


> My bridge boy sometimes didn't have the clean smell after a bath. Not all the time just sporadically.
> Vet told me to rinse his coat with equal parts of white vinegar and water. Let it on a few minutes then rinse with clear water.
> It worked and it was cheap.


Interesting info. I'm going to have to give that a try one day....thanks for sharing.


----------



## twillobee (Dec 30, 2013)

My vet advised the smell after bath was a bacterial infection for Sebastian. She had me start giving him baths using the anti bacterial shampoo. Also advised to make sure he is rinsed really well after with clean water. Worked and now he smells clean. At least until he goes back outside to play in the mud. 

Have him check for skin allergies too. My bridge boy had severe allergies and his collar would stink. His ears were always getting infected. Once I allergy tested him and changed all foods and treats, he was good.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I work as a dog groomer and agree with some of the previously stated things. Have a vet check his ears, skin, and anals. Also, wet coat stinks and undercoat stinks. The forced air dryer shown in a previous post will help both of those problems. Also, how often are you bathing? Judging by the posts, I'd guess you bathe fairly often; if that is the case ignore this next part.  During the summer months we get a lot of "once-a-year" grooms. Often these are outdoor or kenneled dogs. It is impossible to get absolutely every last bit of stink off these dogs in just one bath-they would need several good bath, blow, and brushes to fully rid them of the barnyard/kennel stink.

If the vet can't find a problem and he's just stinky, there are lots of different pet colognes you can buy-just spritz some on every few days and hope it'll mask the smell! I've had lots of customers comment on how wonderful their dog smells and they ask what I use. I use and like all 3 scents of the Cologne of the Wild brand. (I have only found it at Ryan's Pet Supply online.) The true blue is the strongest scent though-it kind of smells like men's cologne, so I generally use it on the boys!


----------

